# RE: TSB PI0645, why new Springs?



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well i actually brought this up in the Gearhead section not long ago. I just changed out my front struts and springs to coil overs and didn't like the way the springs looked when the load was taken off them. There is some debate that it may be normal, which it very well may, but I have never seen a spring that had an angle to it in relation to the strut once tension is taken off it and this one def does. I don't have a 100% answer for you so judge for yourself, but mine is a 2011 ECO.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe, the struts related to the 2012 tsb were supplied as a assembly, ie spring/strut.....well actually, they all are, but the ones related to the tsb were exchanged as an assembly and returned to the vendor as an assembly.

In the OP's case, the struts likely were not part of the tsp and had only experienced a mechanical failure (ie deflected disc likely seperated) causing the knock or loose lumber sound.
If I am correct, then the strut is only to be replaced and the springs re-used......no failure of the spring.

Rob


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Perhaps my springs were not replaced because their was nothing wrong with them, but then why is the front of my car now sitting 3/4" lower than before, and 3/4" lower than the two used MT Eco's I have checked recently? 

PSB#12-03-08-001 applies to a wide range of GM cars, extending all the way back to 2005. It is not Cruze specific. Perhaps anytime the original strut is replaced on a Cruze falling below the VIN cutoff given in TSB PI0645, the spring needs to be replaced in order to retain the original ride height. The redesigned strut may require the use of a different spring.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Well i actually brought this up in the Gearhead section not long ago. I just changed out my front struts and springs to coil overs and didn't like the way the springs looked when the load was taken off them. There is some debate that it may be normal, which it very well may, but I have never seen a spring that had an angle to it in relation to the strut once tension is taken off it and this one def does. I don't have a 100% answer for you so judge for yourself, but mine is a 2011 ECO.


Never seen a spring do that without tension even on 25 year old cars.


I had my strut replaced under warranty because it sounded like it was blown. A couple months later they replaced the assembly I think (I'll have to check receipt) because it sounded like was going to fall off. All good now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

[QUOTE

I had my strut replaced under warranty because it sounded like it was blown. A couple months later they replaced the assembly I think (I'll have to check receipt) because it sounded like was going to fall off. All good now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/QUOTE]

Based on your join date, I am assuming you have a Cruze which falls below VIN C7239134. Replacing just the strut was not enough, and you ended up with problems just a few months later. Next week, I am going to schedule an appointment with the dealer. Here in MN, I don't want anything lower than the stock ride height, and right now I am 3/4" lower than stock. Something is obviously not right. 

I suspect that the spring needs to be replaced along with the strut on ALL vehicles built on or prior to VIN C7239134, regardless of the reason for the strut being replaced.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
Question, being that only the right side was having an issue, if the left goes out and I'm out of b2b coverage, will they still replace with those tsb's?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Possibly since there is a TSB, but normally they are considered wear and tear items and not covered.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

A TSB is not a recall so they would not replace em just because of a tsb. but where you were having the problem before it went out of warrenty they may do a goodwill warrenty adjustment


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting


----------

